# Any suggestions for this situation?



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Ok, here's the background. Myself and two others that work at NU moved to where we are now in Sept. Come winter there is a parking ban on our side of the street and cars must be parked on the other. Well, the house directly across the street houses a younger couple with a few kids and two down to the right house the parents of the wife. Well they don't understand the concept of public street and become belligerent and extremely disorderly, belting out swears left and right about like "what the eff are you talking about public street" etc etc. We move the cars because the largest interaction between us so far they called our landlord who told us to move the car because she doesn't want any "problems", so in turn we do because we want to keep living there. Now tonight the man came out and started yelling at my roomie about our dog who went to the bathroom on his yard yesterday, but she cleaned it up. So again rather than telling this man who has anger management problems what she really felt she just said it won't happen again to which he replied "good cause I always get what I want"

Now this is just becoming a huge problem and all of us are sick of they way they are acting. My roomie has a friend in Medford Police and she told him what has been going on but I was wondering if anything legal could be done. If we called the police when we were out there maybe just to get his "name" known in the dept as a problem and if the see him disorderly and using fighting words, even if they don't arrest at least FIO him every time to produce evidence of the problem.

How would everyone here deal with the situation and is there anything legal (police/court) that can be done?

Just after posting we went to the PD to inform them of the situation and obviously nothing could be done then but you can bet we are going to call them everytime they look at us funny


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

So I'm guessing you live in Medford... I don't know about the housing ordinances in that town, but I do know in Massachusetts you cannot be evicted for your landlord having a "problem" with the neighbors over your parking on their side of the street... tough shit for them... in Boston during a snow emergency, cars are supposed to be parked on the odd numbered side of secondary streets unless otherwise noted. The only way your landlord can kick you out is for non-payment of rent, excessive damage to the unit or illegal activity.

In the meantime, I would try to just stay out of their way, or put up with their bitching, or finding other creative ways of dealing with them. Maybe if they put their trash out a little earlier than trash day you could call inspectional services and have them fined... or oil dripping from one of their cars could warrant a call to the Board of Health for an environmental hazard.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

> Originally posted by Officer Dunngeon:
> * Maybe if they put their trash out a little earlier than trash day you could call inspectional services and have them fined... or oil dripping from one of their cars could warrant a call to the Board of Health for an environmental hazard. *


Wow talk about nit picking....please Dunny


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

> Come winter there is a parking ban on our side of the street and cars must be parked on the other












Hey Officer Dunngeon, they aren't in Medford I can tell right from the second setence that they are probably in Somerville. I'd keep calling the PD everytime something happens that's the only way anything will happen and maybe the Douche







will be put in his place by the cop from that Ward that has to come out there everytime and gets pissed







. Good luck with the situation Crvtte65.

Scott


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

Well from me, I'd walk over and puch the a-hole in the mouth and say I get what i want. Or playing a nice prank on him would serve him right.


----------



## medford7 (Oct 19, 2002)

Crvtte65, welcome to Medford. I have lived here my whole life and the parking situation in the winter is AWFUL. Don't bother calling the police, there is nothing they can do. You can't imagine how many fights I've seen over parking. If you have a friend on MPD, have him/her fix the tickets that you get for overnight parking like everybody else does. The worst section of the city is North Medford. I hope you dont live there. 3 decker houses with one car driveways = a real shitty winter. The only comfort I can give you is that now that the snow is basically all melted they won't tag anymore even though the city ordinance runs from Sept. 1 - May 1 (if it snows again that is another issue). Most of the guys on MPD hate the whole situation more than we do.


----------



## medford7 (Oct 19, 2002)

Originally by Crvtte65: If we called the police when we were out there maybe just to get his "name" known in the dept as a problem and if the see him disorderly and using fighting words, even if they don't arrest at least FIO him every time to produce evidence of the problem.


You might want to be careful with this. Medford is a pretty big city but everybody that has lived here for a long time knows some people. If this guy has some friends in the Dept. it could just cause more headaches for you. Best advice is to try and ignore him...or move like most people do after 1 winter here.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Hey Scott,

You want me to talk with these people? I am an excellent mediator and a Human Rights Officer for the Commonwealth (2nd job)

I've been known to work for Solid-white tuna on pumpernickel with a tall, cold, 1% milk

Seriously, why sink to their level? I am glad you showed restraint. Call the cops ANYTIME they become confrontational or adversarial and use the right terminology to play the game. I don't care how connected they MIGHT be, if they're threatening or disorderly, and you maintain your cool, sooner or later they'll get tired or tied-up. 

A final thought? Cheap video camera in your window that records the scene in any future contact with these people. Remember "public street"=public view


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by sapd324:
> *
> 
> I can tell right from the second setence that they are probably in Somerville. *


If that's the case, then let me know... I have a "connection" in Somerville with Inspectional Services.









And Gil, I have personally never done the trash thing, but revenge is sweet!  Just last year Peggy Davis-Mullen was fined for trash in front of her house in Southie when she was running for mayor... a rotten political move against her, but when someone has a bone to pick these little tricks come in handy.


----------



## q5_po (Aug 23, 2002)

What, are you an idot? Don't post something like this in a public message board!


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

deleted ... good point....wasn't even thinking

Also, a PM would have been more appropriate and referring to me as an idiot was unnecessary.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2003)

Now Now boys lets play nice.


----------

